# Weight loss support group?



## apicius9

So, I clearly need to lose weight, I am carrying the weight of about one extra person in fat with me every day and things get annoyingly tiring. Things like walking up stairs, tying my shoes etc. And as the old saying goes: 'Misery loves company', so I was wondering if anybody here wants to start a weight loss effort with me. There are other support groups out there, but I thought I might as well ask here first. 

I don't want to turn this into a hard competition because there is plenty of evidence that a slower but consistent weight loss is easier to maintain, extreme diets don't work well long term, and I just assume that we all love to eat too much to start giving up everything we love. Personally, I was thinking about the online Weight Watchers approach which is quite flexible and doable if you start with realistic expectations. At the same time I want to pay more attention to the organic/local/seasonal idea that has slipped a bit in the past hear. I know, exercise should also be part of that, but I am still in a motivational struggle about that...

My hope would be that by setting some goals and talking about them here my commitment would be stronger, we could virtually kick each other's behinds or offer encouragement and, on a practical level, me might even point each other to healthier things to eat - hoping that maybe even a few of the pros occasionally help out with tips. 

So, anybody up for this? 

Stefan

P.S. not sure if this is too off-topic for this forum. If so, please let me know.


----------



## JBroida

i just started going to the gym again... trying to loose about 20 lbs... i'm game


----------



## Jmadams13

I'm game too. I want to loose 30, and just started a same thing with my lady, who wants to loose some too. So I guess this is a +2


----------



## JBroida

for what its worth, i have very little control over my diet, so i have to make up for everything in workouts 

Gym 3x per week and personal trainer from time to time... i couldnt believe how out of shape i was the first day (its only been 2 weeks)


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm in, I'd like to drop around 30kgs. I've done it before but it creeps back on! Hopefully some group motivation will give us all a kick start .


----------



## Talim

Try adding quinoa to your diet. I eat it instead of eating rice every meal like most Asians do. You stay fuller for longer periods of time and it's a great source of protein. And of course eat more veges and fruits and stay away from processed food that has corn products in it.


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm down, Stefan! I am the definition of a roller coaster in terms of weight, I was 75lbs lighter three years ago. I need to get back into it but I have problems... I love food and I love to eat!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

:rofl2:We used to have weight war bets usually after the holidays at work cooks easy to gain weight.Stephan next time you come to eat I'll stop at the salad coarse:running:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Talim said:


> Try adding quinoa to your diet. I eat it instead of eating rice every meal like most Asians do. You stay fuller for longer periods of time and it's a great source of protein. And of course eat more veges and fruits and stay away from processed food that has corn products in it.



Pretty good advice. As you know I was a nutritionist in a previous life. Start off with small achievable goals and build on them. I am confident in you!


----------



## RRLOVER

I would love to talk training and exercise...... I have lost 45 pounds don't think I really can lose anymore.... I do believe it's 70 percent diet 30 percent exercise..... I wih you all the luck!!!


----------



## Drum N Baste

I've lost 53 pounds since January 1st. The first 20 were from January to May 1st, the next 33 were May 1st to August 1st. Still have about 13 to go, but they're "optional" pounds I don't really need to lose, and that makes motivation a bit harder. So I'm definitely in for some encouragement.


----------



## toddnmd

I'm working on moving toward a mostly plant-based diet of fruits, vegetables, whole-greans, and legumes. And exercise more regularly as well. Signed up for a 10-miler to help me focus!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

toddnmd said:


> I'm working on moving toward a mostly plant-based diet of fruits, vegetables, whole-greans, and legumes. And exercise more regularly as well. Signed up for a 10-miler to help me focus!



That's the way to lose weight for sure


----------



## SpikeC

I just read a column of joke diets, and one that is no joke is the chewing diet. You chew each bite at least 50 times. It slows you down, makes the food more digestible, and gives your stomach more time to tell your brain that you have in fact eaten!


----------



## Dream Burls

When I retired about eight years ago I weighed 185. Then I was diagonosed with a pre diabetic condition. I went on what I call the "C" diet. No cookies, cakes, candies. And I learned the difference between good carbs and bad. Now I'm 157 and I've been that way for some time. Sure I exercise three or four times a week also, but I think it's keeping the sugars and carbs to a minimum that really takes the pounds off. Good luck Stefan. Weight loss is the best investment anyone can make.


----------



## stevenStefano

I could do with losing a little weight but being a Chef, I find it very hard to improve my diet. It's not that I eat a load of really unhealthy stuff, it's that I have to eat things that are really fast so generally aren't exactly super healthy either. I eat a huge amount of white bread and I am going to try cutting that out and see if I lose any weight. No matter what I do with my diet, it seems to make no difference but hopefully this will

In terms of exercise, I am a big believer in bodyweight exercises. They aren't exactly trendy but they definitely work, I absolutely detest the gym so I'll give them a go again as well


----------



## Dream Burls

stevenStefano said:


> I could do with losing a little weight but being a Chef, I find it very hard to improve my diet. It's not that I eat a load of really unhealthy stuff, it's that I have to eat things that are really fast so generally aren't exactly super healthy either. I eat a huge amount of white bread and I am going to try cutting that out and see if I lose any weight. No matter what I do with my diet, it seems to make no difference but hopefully this will
> 
> In terms of exercise, I am a big believer in bodyweight exercises. They aren't exactly trendy but they definitely work, I absolutely detest the gym so I'll give them a go again as well



Cutting out white bread will certainly help. Processed foods are bad, especially processed carbs. Not everyone realizes that the body turns carbs into sugar. And white bread is at the top of the bad list of carbs. Try dark breads like pumpernickel if you need to eat bread, they're much better for you.


----------



## Doug Seward

Stefan,

You might want to look into TLS. I am not a shill, just a happy successful customer. I lost 39 pounds in 12 weeks this past Spring under the supervision/coaching of a PhD Chemist/Nutritionist and have kept it off since May. My wife lost 35 pounds. It is a low-glycemic plan with heavy emphasis on fresh veggies, fruit, and lean meat. Minimal processed carbs. It is a structured program which is survivable. I would be happy to answer questions or make an introduction if you are interested. In am getting ready for another cycle to knock off another 20 before Thanksgiving. -Doug


----------



## stevenStefano

Dream Burls said:


> Cutting out white bread will certainly help. Processed foods are bad, especially processed carbs. Not everyone realizes that the body turns carbs into sugar. And white bread is at the top of the bad list of carbs. Try dark breads like pumpernickel if you need to eat bread, they're much better for you.



Yeah that's pretty helpful Sir, I am far from an expert in this field. I tried couscous a while ago and didn't really like it so I'll try brown bread instead. No matter what I've changed with my diet, the bread has remained so I'll change it

The timing of this thread is interesting because a man from my hometown recently won a National award for slimming. He lost 17 stone in a year and a half. Here's a video about him.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

SpikeC said:


> I just read a column of joke diets, and one that is no joke is the chewing diet. You chew each bite at least 50 times. It slows you down, makes the food more digestible, and gives your stomach more time to tell your brain that you have in fact eaten!



That is really good advice.Just chewing food enjoying the flavors,slowing the pace instead of wolfing it down.Fresh fruits & vegetables,cut out sugar & processed foods amap.Whole grains,brown rice,baked potatoes,beans,black eyed peas are full of nutrition,if you are exercising to help lose weight you need some complex carbo's to fuel your muscles.No Soda at all.Eat Fish.

I put seven green tea bags in a gallon glass jar & put it in the sun.Sun tea makes good ice tea.I go through a gallon every 2 or 3 days.I used to put some sugar,now none I actually like it better without,just ice & a slice of lime.

I won a few weight wars doing the above & riding my bike up mountains,I just can't stick wt. it,I like my butter & Hops Beer.:beer:


----------



## labor of love

i work many long 14-15 hour days in the kitchen. i just dont have the time to hit a gym before or after shifts like that. so what i like to do instead is push up sets, just outside behind the restuarant. usually sets of 40 or 50. in a long day i can get in maybe 5 sets. along with other simple movements like planks, free squats. usually this stuff can just take 2-3 minutes to do. about the time the other cooks use for smoke breaks. its better than nothing, and pushups are good workout to have in between gym visits.


----------



## tk59

From January to March, I survived on vegetable-fruit smoothies, yogurt, egg whites, chicken breast and one daily junk food snack (cookie, candy, cake) and made it a point to burn about 300 Cal worth either on a bike or jogging 5 out of 6 days. (~30 min). I went from close to 180 ~25% body fat down to about 160 ~13% body fat. Since then I've started eating more normally (in terms of junk food and low value carbs like pasta, potatoes, bread, etc), counting my calories loosely and exercising a bit more and currently stand at 154 ~11 % body fat. I count calories using an app on my iphone called MyFitnessPal. No gimmicks, no special workouts. Just dogged determination.


----------



## Fran Rendina

I'm up for it


----------



## RRLOVER

TK......What are you using to measure your body fat. I really want to know what mine is.


----------



## Crothcipt

lus1: to my fitness pal. Great calorie library.


----------



## apicius9

Looks like there are a few of us interested, and some great tips already. Maybe just as a info about myself, a long time ago I lead weight loss groups and I did my dissertation on eating behavior, so I know quite a bit about it. But I have struggled with my own weight all my life myself. For a moment I was thinking about starting with an intensive program like a low calorie diet (Optifast etc) but it's just not the right time for that right now. So I rather want to get back to healthier eating overall and to a more balanced diet.

I will clean out a few things from my fridge and stock up on others, and then get started with the weight watchers online tool. I have used that before with reasonable success. I am sure there are others, and their point system needs some getting used to, but I find it better to use something that gives me a framework but more freedom in the details. My biggest problem is portion control anyway, my nutrition per se is not horrible, I just eat too much of everything. 

As for exercise, at this time I am so unfit that I have to start slowly, maybe with increasingly extended walks around the block. In a couple of weeks, I will try to walk to work occasionally. That's about 30min one way and should not be a big deal, but right now I would get there sweaty and panting. 

I probably should get a scale also, I'll see what I find.

Stefan


----------



## sudsy9977

So since we're talking about loosing weight....I work from mid morning till anywhere between 8 to 10.....I can eat breakfast at home....I leave for for at 10 o'clock.....and I get a lunch break anywhere between 1 and around 3.....I get about twenty minutes....I struggle with eating too much in the early morning and late at night cause I'm starving sometimes when I get home.....there is no way I can eat small snacks at work.....any advice on eating on a weird schedule....I feel like I'll never loose weight eating two big meals...I prefer to eat smaller meals thru the day but its not possible for me.....ryan


----------



## PierreRodrigue

I can tend to loose some tonnage as well. I did a tour with the Canadian Forces. I joined after college. I was 6'4" and 175 lbs with a 34" waist. When I got out of the military, I was 275 lbs, and still had a 34" waist. Since then, time, gravity, and less activity allowed me to contract Furniture Disease. My chest fell into my drawers! So I have 30 to 40 pounds I would be happy shedding. I will say I'm in, but time and cheesecake may win!!


----------



## apicius9

One of my friends points out in his presentations that the couch is one of the biggest killers of our time, I like the term 'furniture disease', may have to add that to my repertoire.  Research-based fact is that cutting calories is the most important part in losing weight, much more important than exercise. However, without regular exercise, chances are slim to non-existent to maintain your lowered weight. So, getting into that routine as early as possible is a good idea. 

Stefan


----------



## tk59

RRLOVER said:


> TK......What are you using to measure your body fat. I really want to know what mine is.


I average my scale at home (Taylor, electrical impedance), the one at the local drugstore (also electrical impedance but you grip the electrodes rather than stand on them) and a couple of different caliper methods. It's going to be an estimate and different methods are calibrated differently and may not be a great fit to you, personally. There's no real great way to get your body comp. so I just measure it same four ways and try to be consistent. Over time, the trends are really the more meaningful data to look at.


----------



## tk59

apicius9 said:


> ...Research-based fact is that cutting calories is the most important part in losing weight, much more important than exercise. However, without regular exercise, chances are slim to non-existent to maintain your lowered weight. So, getting into that routine as early as possible is a good idea...


Absolutely. I always tell people there is no denying thermodynamics. If calories in is smaller than calories out, you can't help but lose weight. The other thing is somewhere along the line, I had to find a new "normal." If you don't like your new lifestyle, it won't stick. I'm hoping I've achieved this but only time will tell.


----------



## apicius9

Good points here. Bioelectric impedance measurement of fat - which most of these cheaper tools use - is notoriously unreliable unless you do it very consistently at the same time of day with the same hydration status. In the end, it measures the resistance against the free flow of electricity in water (mostly in muscles, very little in fat) and estimates the fat content based on formulae that were derived from studies with better ways to measure body compartments. There are not only measurement errors, you would ideally also use different formulae for people with different body compositions. Most of these things have separate formulae for women and men but that's it. In order to calculate compartments for obese or severely obese people, you would need a data base that allows you to generate this estimation as precisely as possible, and such data bases don't exist - or are not used for these products to my knowledge. So, I would not give much about the actual numbers, and even less so the more you weigh, but as long as you measure under the same conditions every time and allow for a few % error, at least you can track *change* over time.

Stefan



tk59 said:


> I average my scale at home (Taylor, electrical impedance), the one at the local drugstore (also electrical impedance but you grip the electrodes rather than stand on them) and a couple of different caliper methods. It's going to be an estimate and different methods are calibrated differently and may not be a great fit to you, personally. There's no real great way to get your body comp. so I just measure it same four ways and try to be consistent. Over time, the trends are really the more meaningful data to look at.


----------



## Lefty

Guys, this is awesome, and I really think this is a great idea! Great job, Stefan!

This isn't me being showy, or arrogant/whathaveyou, but I'm cooking almost exclusively organic, and with as little processed ingredients as possible for my wife and I (even trying to use less crap for the guys at work). Simple foods and proper preparation results in healthy, great tasting meals. Check this out for some proof. 






















Just some food for thought....


----------



## Keith Sinclair

PierreRodrigue said:


> I can tend to loose some tonnage as well. I did a tour with the Canadian Forces. I joined after college. I was 6'4" and 175 lbs with a 34" waist. When I got out of the military, I was 275 lbs, and still had a 34" waist. Since then, time, gravity, and less activity allowed me to contract Furniture Disease. My chest fell into my drawers! So I have 30 to 40 pounds I would be happy shedding. I will say I'm in, but time and cheesecake may win!!



Youth & activity keep the weight off.Inactivity & age put it on.Pierre you know what you have to do to lose weight,I wish you & Stephan some success.


----------



## Salty dog

Cigarettes and lots of vodka.

It works.

What's a little cancer and liver damage when you can buy 42 regular off the rack?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Lefty what's on the grill in the second picture


----------



## eshua

Pick a gimmick and get religious about it. 

Gallon of water a day, no other beverages. High protein. Intermittent fasting. No sugar. Find at least one thing that you choose NEVER to cheat on. Something to change your mentality. 

I'm 6'4" 195lb....was 230lb last fall. Want to drop a little more for my LA vacation, and then its bulking and heavy lifting all winter.


----------



## mainaman

Check this out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8e4Mg3NFU

I kid you not, I lost 10lb in 6 days.
It is not so easy but once you get in the groove of it, it works well.
Eventually you can take one meal a day in juice and it will be great diet.


----------



## labor of love

mainaman said:


> Check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8e4Mg3NFU
> 
> I kid you not, I lost 10lb in 6 days.
> It is not so easy but once you get in the groove of it, it works well.
> Eventually you can take one meal a day in juice and it will be great diet.


basically its one form of calorie restriction, right?


----------



## mainaman

labor of love said:


> basically its one form of calorie restriction, right?


It is but the surprising part was that you are not hungry like some other diets. Those juices keep you pretty good.
The tough part is for the brain to get used to the fact that there is no food in the mouth to chew.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Living on a raw juice diet certainly gives you nuitrition,just make sure to wash the fruits & veg. good.One raw juice co. didn't Pasturize & people got sick.Now most of them flash Pasturize which leaves most of the nutrients.

I bought a pretty good juicer,but found I couldn't stick wt. it.It did make good compost wt. all the waste.I like to eat,funny thing is alot of things to cook wt. are healthy,garlic,onions,ginger lemongrass the list goes on.Just eat smaller portions of fresh food,salads,Fish,small amount of brown rice.Walk instead of drive if you can.It is true that raw juice will satisfy you for a while & give you energy but eventually you get hungry.

If guys on this Forum are serious about losing weight maybe a time frame would work say 3 months see how much you can lose in that amount of time & it still would not be Holiday season yet like thanksgiving


----------



## toddnmd

Don't juicers take out most of the fiber? That's a significant part of the benefit of eating fruits and veggies. A blender will leave in small pieces of solids, but that's part of what makes you feel full.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Exactly you have to put alot of food in those things & most of it is thrown out.I read a book on Green Tea it has many health benefits some claims are can cure cancer & heart disease.Studies have shown that it lowers cholesterol,burning fat,preventing diabetes and stroke.I read about this Russian guy who was a solo world sailor.He was at Chernobyl & had all kinds of health problems.He drank a gallon of green tea every day & claims it brought him back to health.Like I said I make green Ice tea with no sugar really cheap I buy boxes wt. 100 bags on sale for 5.00.I put in a thermos when I do outside work.Drink it at meals & in between.I can't remember the last time I was sick.I do enjoy European Beer wt lots of Hops every now & then.


----------



## RRLOVER

toddnmd said:


> Don't juicers take out most of the fiber? That's a significant part of the benefit of eating fruits and veggies. A blender will leave in small pieces of solids, but that's part of what makes you feel full.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> +1...... Vita-mix smoothie is your best option if you want to go to liquid route.


----------



## Dream Burls

There's an interesting article in the NY Times today about how exercise actual change the functionality of genes in our cells. It enhances a process called "DNA methylation" that increases genes ability to reduce the risk of Type 2 diabetes and obesity.


----------



## mano

Okay, I'm gonna join you bunch of losers. I'm not into behavior modification or support groups, but for weight loss and maintenance they're the best things for me. I'm following a program that worked for five years before. Goal is to get to 155 lbs and wear the nice clothes I had before.

Stephan, thanks for having the courage for starting this thread.


----------



## Lefty

So, are you guys going to chronicle your workouts/diet/changes and say what you find is helping/working? I love the idea, but it needs to be organized so that people can track each other's progress. Otherwise, it'll just be a jumbled mess...


----------



## tk59

RRLOVER said:


> toddnmd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't juicers take out most of the fiber? That's a significant part of the benefit of eating fruits and veggies. A blender will leave in small pieces of solids, but that's part of what makes you feel full.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> +1...... Vita-mix smoothie is your best option if you want to go to liquid route.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 again. If our vitamix broke, we would replace it immediately. I couldn't say that about most of our appliances.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crothcipt

I watched this a couple years ago. Have been wondering how well it would do. I think after my 2 week stint I will try this out. I have a boss that says he tried it out, but I don't believe that he stayed on it for very long.



mainaman said:


> Check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD8e4Mg3NFU
> 
> I kid you not, I lost 10lb in 6 days.
> It is not so easy but once you get in the groove of it, it works well.
> Eventually you can take one meal a day in juice and it will be great diet.


----------



## toddnmd

Lefty said:


> So, are you guys going to chronicle your workouts/diet/changes and say what you find is helping/working? I love the idea, but it needs to be organized so that people can track each other's progress. Otherwise, it'll just be a jumbled mess...




Good point. 

I've taken my baseline weight and measured my waist (relaxed--big difference from when I'm holding it in!). Since it's the first week of August, I'll report back the first week of September to see if there are any differences.
Right now I'm committed to at least two meals a day based on fruits/vegetables/legumes/whole grains/nuts. For now, limited amounts of chicken breast/fish/egg. Pork and/or beef no more than two times a week. Minimal or no dairy.
I'm planning to run three times a week. I can currently run/jog up to 30 minutes--I'm looking to increase that time for one run each week.

The above will help me focus. Looking forward to seeing other people's ideas.


----------



## mainaman

Crothcipt said:


> I watched this a couple years ago. Have been wondering how well it would do. I think after my 2 week stint I will try this out. I have a boss that says he tried it out, but I don't believe that he stayed on it for very long.


I think going for 60 days is way too over the top here, but going on juices during the weekend is fine.
If one watches what they are eating the rest of the time it should result in a weight loss.


----------



## Crothcipt

I wasn't thinking 60 days. More like 30 max, prob 10 like he says in the movie when explaining it.


----------



## mainaman

Crothcipt said:


> I wasn't thinking 60 days. More like 30 max, prob 10 like he says in the movie when explaining it.


I think 10 days is perfectly doable, the biggest hurdle IMO is realizing that no solid food intake is OK, hard to convince the mind though.


----------



## Dream Burls

It's important to remember that losing weight is good, but keeping the weight off is the important thing. Too many diets have you do things that are unsustainable so you lose the weight, but then it comes right back. What works best, in my experience, is the slow and steady method that comes from changes in diet and activity. It you can't change your life style you won't keep the weight off


----------



## apicius9

Just posted my 'last meal' in another thread. Although I agree with Myron, I am generally aiming more for a long-term change rather than a short-term extreme diet. Losing weight is not a problem, keeping it down is. And I have plenty of attempts behind me... At least I learned from them, and I know I will have to deal with being impatient because of slow progress, but I also know that anything extreme will be less maintainable (is that a word?).

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Dream Burls said:


> It's important to remember that losing weight is good, but keeping the weight off is the important thing. Too many diets have you do things that are unsustainable so you lose the weight, but then it comes right back. What works best, in my experience, is the slow and steady method that comes from changes in diet and activity. It you can't change your life style you won't keep the weight off



I agree life style changes take more time.Some people who have been eating only processed foods for years actually go through detox.Radical weight loss in short time liquid diet is unsustainable.Over time eating slower,smaller portions,Quality fresh food & exercise you will lose weight maybe not as fast as radical diets but what good is it if you lose weight fast only to gain it back.


----------



## SpikeC

Ever try chewing water? More chewing is better!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Put it in a bowl and lap it up Spike:woot: good doggie


----------



## tk59

toddnmd said:


> Good point.
> 
> I've taken my baseline weight and measured my waist (relaxed--big difference from when I'm holding it in!). Since it's the first week of August, I'll report back the first week of September to see if there are any differences.
> Right now I'm committed to at least two meals a day based on fruits/vegetables/legumes/whole grains/nuts. For now, limited amounts of chicken breast/fish/egg. Pork and/or beef no more than two times a week. Minimal or no dairy.
> I'm planning to run three times a week. I can currently run/jog up to 30 minutes--I'm looking to increase that time for one run each week.
> 
> The above will help me focus. Looking forward to seeing other people's ideas.



I'd focus less on running longer and more on exercising more often. I try to wake up and immediately do something for 30 min. Low impact is more sustainable and it can be any exercise that moves your body weight around. Heck, getting up and lying down a couple hundred times is pretty good exercise. Do it while you're watching the tube.


----------



## apicius9

Just catching up here. Still working on getting into it. i signed up for the Weight Watchers online program about a week ago because this gives me a decent guidance about the food intake I have. I like that it provides structure but also some flexibility, even though their 'point system' takes some getting used to. But with phone/pad app and website access it is easy to track intake. 

Bought a bunch of fruit today and will prepare a few things for the next days, especially for breakfast, that I can take to work rather than picking up junk somewhere on the way. Also got some cans of V8 in the fridge now which I actually like (the spicy kind) as 'snacks' but never thought of in recent months. And I got some King Arthur whole wheat flour for bread and such. My bathroom scale should arrive tomorrow, and I expect to be fully 'on track' by the weekend. 


Once the diet side is prepared and planned out a bit better, I need to get my lazy behind to exercise. That might be the bigger barrier, will have to see how I set that up.


Anybody else working on this?


Stefan


----------



## CrisAnderson27

RRLOVER said:


> I would love to talk training and exercise...... I have lost 45 pounds don't think I really can lose anymore.... I do believe it's 70 percent diet 30 percent exercise..... I wih you all the luck!!!



Absolutely!! I'll go into this more below.



Doug Seward said:


> Stefan,
> 
> You might want to look into TLS. I am not a shill, just a happy successful customer. I lost 39 pounds in 12 weeks this past Spring under the supervision/coaching of a PhD Chemist/Nutritionist and have kept it off since May. My wife lost 35 pounds. It is a low-glycemic plan with heavy emphasis on fresh veggies, fruit, and lean meat. Minimal processed carbs. It is a structured program which is survivable. I would be happy to answer questions or make an introduction if you are interested. In am getting ready for another cycle to knock off another 20 before Thanksgiving. -Doug



A number of years ago, I realized I had slowly over time creeped up to the point where I was substantially overweight at nearly 220lbs (I'm 5'7). After that, I lost over 40lbs in three months as well, eating mostly taco bell and chicken lol. I added bodyweight strength training to my routine (this is not unending reps of pushups and situps as most people believe), and watched my calories with a site called 'MyFitnessPal'. The biggest part of losing *WEIGHT* (note...I didn't say losing 'fat'), is maintaining a healthy (500cal a day is a good start) calorie deficit, which basically means eat less calories than you burn in a day. Cardio based workouts will help you burn more calories, allowing you to eat more and still maintain that healthy deficit. Keep in mind that if you burn substantially more calories than you're taking in on a regular basis, your body will rebel and hold onto what fat stores it has. Significantly overweight people can start at a higher deficit than people with 20-30lbs to lose...but in the end your body needs fuel, and food is that fuel. On the other hand...strength/resistance training is MANDATORY for healthy fat (note...I didn't say 'weight') loss. While cardio burns calories...those calories do NOT come from fat exclusively...but also from lean tissue (particularly muscle). Lean tissue is expensive for your body to maintain...and lets face it, how much muscle do you need to walk, or even run? Your body will shed what is unnecessary for your day to day activities. Strength training dictates to the body that the weight you lose comes from body fat exclusively.

During the course of my weight loss, and the three years since...I became a personal trainer. At first it was just for friends on myfitnesspal (its a free site btw...there's no part of it that costs anything to use) who were local to me...then later for others at my gym, place of work...friends of friends lol, etc. I learned as much from training so many individuals as I did from books and research. Each person is different, but the one constant that held true no matter what...male, female, old, young, substantially overweight, or with just a few pounds to lose...is that if you eat enough (more than people usually believe) while still maintaining a calorie deficit...strength train 2-3x a week (low rep/higher resistance is best), and only do enough cardio (walking is best...running is unnecessary and can add stress to joints already stressed beyond limits by carrying too much weight) to help you balance out your calorie intake/expenditure...you'll be more fit than you've ever been in your life, in very short order.

I hope this helps, and sorry for the 'almost' rant, but this is a subject that is very important to me...with soooo many myths surrounding it that its almost sad. Seeing people detoxing, going on crash diets, only eating certain foods, running miles and miles and miles, and overall just working way too hard for no results frustrates me to no end. Eat less calories than you burn, and stress your body with high intensity, short duration work...and the results are flat amazing.

Oh, and if you do happen to stop by MyFitnessPal...my username there is the same as here. Feel free to friend me .


----------



## apicius9

I had looked at MyFitnessPal and I like it. In the end, it doesn' really matter which (of the reasonable) systems you follow as long as you are consistent - and persistent. I know enough about nutrition to find my way through this, and in the end it will come down to a diet that is heavy on the fruits & veggies, lean proteins and complex carbs. I know, there are other religions out there, but I know that in the long-term I cannot live without carbs, being German I am too much a bread and potato guy. 

And I fully agree, as much as on would like to go about this in an extreme way, moderate but persistent change is key. And realistic goals. If I lose 100 pounds, I will still be obese - but relatively healthy and functional. The last time I had 'normal weight' was over 25 years ago, and I have no intentions to torture myself back there. 

Exercise clearly supports weight loss and even more so weight maintenance. I am just puzzled by the people who enjoy exercise for itself. For me it is purely functional, I move to get somewhere, not because I enjoy it. That seems to be a fundamental drift between some people. And I know all about it, some of my best friends are exercise scientists 

Stefan


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Absolutely Stefan! Excercise is functional for me as well...but its more a matter of 'If I pick up this weight, my body will maintain its strength and health'...rather than just movement. I'm not getting any younger, and love my food (like you I'm all about meat and potatoes lol...I grew up on a cattle ranch). Its either give up the food, or exercise lol. The choice for me at that point was easy .


----------



## Dream Burls

I think you guys are right on the money. I have the same feelings about exercising, which I do three or four times a week. The way I get mentally prepared to exercise, something I'm not very fond of, is to tell myself it's the equivalent of putting money into a savings account, except in this case the savings account is my health and longevity. Certainly the best investment anyone can make.


----------



## apicius9

Got the scale in that I ordered, and while I won't tell you my weight, I can tell you that I mostly consist of bacon.  At least my body fat score is at 50%... Not that these thingies are very precise, but even with a 50% margin of error it would still be too high, so I take it as a sign that losing weight is a good idea  So, on we go, bought plenty of fruits and veggies and there will be no alcohol until I lose the first 10 pounds. Once I got a hang of the eating part, I will think about more activity.

Stefan


----------



## CrisAnderson27

Good deal Stefan! Whatever keeps you moving in the right direction is something you should stick with .


----------



## Stumblinman

taco bell and brandy and you'll lose as much weight as you want...  

Good Luck all !! I'm trying to kick nicotine and hear I'll need to lose the weight afterward....


----------



## apicius9

Almost had forgotten how good a bowl of cut-up ripe fruit can taste. How did that happen? 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt

apicius9 said:


> Almost had forgotten how good a bowl of cut-up ripe fruit can taste. How did that happen?
> 
> Stefan


+10 

Haven't started mine yet. Well a little, but I have been eating way to much. I also am trying to kick my fat burning into high gear. Any way I will start at the gym when I get back. Driving 1200 miles will put some weight on no matter how you do it.


----------



## Korin_Mari

apicius9 said:


> Just catching up here. Still working on getting into it. i signed up for the Weight Watchers online program about a week ago because this gives me a decent guidance about the food intake I have. I like that it provides structure but also some flexibility, even though their 'point system' takes some getting used to. But with phone/pad app and website access it is easy to track intake.
> 
> Bought a bunch of fruit today and will prepare a few things for the next days, especially for breakfast, that I can take to work rather than picking up junk somewhere on the way. Also got some cans of V8 in the fridge now which I actually like (the spicy kind) as 'snacks' but never thought of in recent months. And I got some King Arthur whole wheat flour for bread and such. My bathroom scale should arrive tomorrow, and I expect to be fully 'on track' by the weekend.
> 
> 
> Once the diet side is prepared and planned out a bit better, I need to get my lazy behind to exercise. That might be the bigger barrier, will have to see how I set that up.
> 
> 
> Anybody else working on this?
> 
> 
> Stefan



@Stefan: I tried using Weight Watcher's online program and worked for me... or at least had me under control. (I stopped once they switched to the new point system.) For me, it didn't really lower my weight, but I lost a few cm. Don't be disheartened if the numbers don't go down very fast and make sure you measure yourself. Good luck! It's kind of hard to stick to and stay on top of how many points you consumed, but you can do it!! 


I'm kind of late into this conversation, but if its not too late I'd like to join this support group. I end up eating out so often, which is a curse and a blessing because I start to feel super unhealthy no matter what I eat. I've lost 40+lbs since I was a teenager, and I'm still working on that last 10 lbs... It's not much, but I've been working on it for about 5 years and it just won't go down no matter what I do. I go to the gym and see a trainer when I can afford to do so. 

My current favorite thing is sparkling water and seltzer. It kind of fill your stomach a little (granted you burp a whole lot) and makes me less temped to snack.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I don't have much weight to lose, but I have noticed a few interesting things since I started Paleo diet (I do it about 80% of the time) a few month ago. My skin cleared up and my eyes became whiter (I must have improved functioning of my liver). My weight is stable and my energy level has increased.

I need to expand my Paleo menu a bit, but other than that,it worked great for me and I would recommend it for folks who are trying to lose weight. Restricting carb intake is your goal. Exercise is secondary (mostly for feel-good reason) when it comes to weight loss but it will help with a sleep and will increase your metabolism somewhat.

M


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I am on board wt. this I could deff. lose some weight.I like to get in the ocean at least 4 times a week.I have been a Saltydog all my life.I like backstroke & crawl use fins because of Ocean currents.As long as I don't lose weight from a shark,we have had several attacks in the last month,one girl died & a couple surfers got bites. Tiger Sharks.

I can't live without my brown rice & baked potatoes.Just smaller portions.Fresh Fruits & Veggies.Fish


----------



## Baby Huey

Not pushing a product, but the wife and I have been using the Green Coffee Bean Extract to assist with our improved diet and exercise plan and it appears to be helping a lot. Moreso with me than with her, but I think the more weight you have to lose the faster it will shed in like situations. Can't say it wi;; work the same for anyone else, but my wife swears by it. Just look for one that is 100% pure as there seems to be a ton of them out there that jumped on the bandwagon and offer variants.


----------



## apicius9

So, I am making Sundays my day for weight checks. It's a little guesswork for this first week because I didn't have the scale last Sunday, so the starting weight may be off by a pound or so, but it looks like I lost about 4 pounds this first week that I really made an effort and tracked my eating. Of course, a lot of this is water and an effect of changes in diet, but I am obviously on the right track. 

The thing I struggled most with this week was resisting late night snacks. I ended up eating too much trail mix. I bought that to add a bit to fruits or cereal, but if I have it around, I have a hard time resisting it, much more tempting than chips etc. for me. Better than many other things, but still not ideal. Any ideas what to keep around as 'healthy' snacks? I will make an offort to keep cut-up fruit in the fridge, small carrots, celery, maybe pretzels, low fat cheese - any other tips?

Stefan


----------



## CrisAnderson27

apicius9 said:


> So, I am making Sundays my day for weight checks. It's a little guesswork for this first week because I didn't have the scale last Sunday, so the starting weight may be off by a pound or so, but it looks like I lost about 4 pounds this first week that I really made an effort and tracked my eating. Of course, a lot of this is water and an effect of changes in diet, but I am obviously on the right track.
> 
> The thing I struggled most with this week was resisting late night snacks. I ended up eating too much trail mix. I bought that to add a bit to fruits or cereal, but if I have it around, I have a hard time resisting it, much more tempting than chips etc. for me. Better than many other things, but still not ideal. Any ideas what to keep around as 'healthy' snacks? I will make an offort to keep cut-up fruit in the fridge, small carrots, celery, maybe pretzels, low fat cheese - any other tips?
> 
> Stefan



I like to make ranch dressing with the hidden valley ranch packets. I substitute in greek yogurt though. It makes for a VERY tasty, healthy, relatively low calorie dip for fresh vegetables. My kids even love it.

The thing about snacking late at night is that it's 100% ok, as long as you're under your daily calories. Meal timing (the whole 'eat six small meals a day thing) has been completely debunked as far as weight loss is concerned. As a matter of fact, there are supposed to be many health benefits to only eating one or two larger meals a day (research 'Intermittent Fasting') within a 6-8hr period. For myself, I rarely eat before 1pm, and will usually have a snack (not necessarily healthy lol) before bed.

Of all of the 'diets' out there...I like Paleo the best. Mark's Daily Apple is a great source of information on the subject. I'm more of an 'everything in moderation' kind of guy though...and use a calorie limit (which I don't stick to religiously anymore...more of a guide) to keep my weight where I want it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Celery, carrots, radishes, grape tomatoes - all are good for snacks, as are fruits like apples, strawberries, raspberries and blueberries. Grapes are high in sugars, but if you only have a few, you can get away with it. 

Pretzels, not so much, as the refined carbohydrates will put your blood sugar levels on a roller coaster and leave you hungry in an hour or two. 

I'm not a fan of the taste or texture of low fat cheese, and would rather have a smaller piece of something I like. YMMV. 

Hard boil and peel some eggs as well. You'll find one egg does a great job of satisfying evening hunger pangs.


----------



## apicius9

Good points, thanks! Will try the ranch dressing tip, I usually stay away from these pre-packaged dressings, but it seems more practical than having all the things to make my own at home. Eggs are a good idea also. The best stategy would probably be to go to bed earlier.... 

Fully agree on the reduced fat cheeses, I was more thinking of cheeses that are naturally a bit lower in fat, like mozzarella, parmigiano etc. I also find the fat-free greek yoghurts surprisingly tasty, I used to buy the 10% variety (or made my own) before they became the newest rage and available in all kinds of shapes. 

As for a diet, I try to avoid extremes and what it comes down to is a mild form of the paleo diet, I guess. What I like about the weight watchers system is that it has a decent online tool and the 'point system' gives you a lot of flexibility. But you still should have an idea of what you are doing. For example, all fresh fruit get 0 points and can be eaten without limits, but if you load up on grapes or other high sugar fruits, that's not all that great. I try to choose more complex starches or whole grain varieties where possible, but cannot imagine living without them. I occasionally bake my own bread, usually around 50% whole grain. I may want to bake more regularly and work on increasing the whole grain percentage. 

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Steph.Apples and large carrots.They take a while to eat,you have to bite & chew alot.


----------



## CrisAnderson27

apicius9 said:


> What I like about the weight watchers system is that it has a decent online tool and the 'point system' gives you a lot of flexibility. But you still should have an idea of what you are doing. For example, all fresh fruit get 0 points and can be eaten without limits, but if you load up on grapes or other high sugar fruits, that's not all that great.



That's actually the thing about Weight Watchers I dislike the most. If you eat 2500cal in a day of normal foods, and your calorie limit is 3000 to maintain your weight...1000cal of fruit is still going to make you fat. Calories are calories when it comes to weight, whether 'healthy' or 'unhealthy' (barring food allergies/intolerances' of course). You could eat ALL 3000cal in fruit, or carrots, or broccoli, and you will ABSOLUTELY gain weight. Sugars don't make you fat. Starches don't make you fat. The 'Twinkie Diet' was real, and it worked. Now, for your overall health, by all means you should eat whole foods whenever you can! But the Weight Watchers system tends to convince people that demonizing certain foods will help them lose weight, and eating however much they want of other foods will have no impact. These things just aren't true. An awareness of the energy value of the foods you eat is (in my opinion) the best possible way to arm yourself against weight gain.

But even with that said...ANY effort is better than no effort...and a start is a start. Many people lose weight with Weight Watchers, it isn't all bad .

Oh, and don't get me started on 'Low Fat' lol. The stuff's horrible for you. Dietary fat doesn't make you fat, other than full fat food tends to be higher in calories. The thing they're trading for the fat/calories in low fat foods is sodium and chemical processing, which in the end, is just as bad or worse for you than being overweight. I just eat a little less of the full fat stuff.


----------



## apicius9

Yep, I fully agree. I haven't followed the research around WW in recent years, but they used to have a great original concept with a lot of scientific expertise in the background. Unfortunately, it was too complex for people to follow. Now, with the point system, things are dumbed down a bit. My assumption would be that they did some research on this to come up with a simplified method that still comes close to a balanced diet. And since 85% of the population do not eat the suggested amounts of fruits and vegetables, it makes sense to favor them by assigning low or no points to them. Of course, the implicit idea is that people eat 7 servings of f&v instead of other things, not in addition to their usual diet... And eating 3000 calories in cucumbers is a callenge 

But, again, I agree: the more you know about at least some basic things like calories, macronutrients, fiber etc. the easier it is to eat healthier. Unfortunately, all awareness and knowledge is most often not enough because our eating and food choices are mostly not based on rational decisions but on emotional cues, environment cues, habit etc. Btw, that's why I also don't believe in weight loss drugs that work through the hunger and satiety regulation - there are too many occasions when I eat or overeat and hunger has nothing to do with it. 

Ok, now off to a coffee place with wifi to work a bit on preparing a new class I am teaching, gotta stay a couple of weeks abead of my students... 

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison

apicius9 said:


> So, I am making Sundays my day for weight checks. It's a little guesswork for this first week because I didn't have the scale last Sunday, so the starting weight may be off by a pound or so, but it looks like I lost about 4 pounds this first week that I really made an effort and tracked my eating. Of course, a lot of this is water and an effect of changes in diet, but I am obviously on the right track.
> 
> The thing I struggled most with this week was resisting late night snacks. I ended up eating too much trail mix. I bought that to add a bit to fruits or cereal, but if I have it around, I have a hard time resisting it, much more tempting than chips etc. for me. Better than many other things, but still not ideal. Any ideas what to keep around as 'healthy' snacks? I will make an offort to keep cut-up fruit in the fridge, small carrots, celery, maybe pretzels, low fat cheese - any other tips?
> 
> Stefan



what I do stefan is freeze a bunch of berries and grapes and other fruits. when I want a late night snack, I pop in a few handfuls of frozen blueberries or grapes and I'm good to go. Healthy and no added sugar or artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Korin_Mari

sachem allison said:


> what I do stefan is freeze a bunch of berries and grapes and other fruits. when I want a late night snack, I pop in a few handfuls of frozen blueberries or grapes and I'm good to go. Healthy and no added sugar or artificial sweeteners.



Yes! I do that too. Frozen grapes are pretty amazing. It's kind of like eating tiny sorbet balls.


----------



## toddnmd

Carrots, celery, and apples are good snacks because you can cut them up with your knives!

Of course there are some other good fruit and veggie snacks as well.

Popcorn is also good--either air-popped or microwave without too much added oil/fat or sodium. In addition, there are some healthier kinds of chips available now.

You can also get roasted edamame beans, or things like wasabi peas.

There are various types of granola or snack bars, but you have to watch the fat and sugar on some of them.

It's really good to plan ahead and have healthier things on hand so that they're available for the times when you know you'll be tempted.


----------



## apicius9

Thanks, great tips. Never heard of frozen grapes as snack but I have some in the fridge, will stick them in the freezer in the morning. And I did not think of edamame, that is an easy snack I really like, same with wasabi peas. Keith also stores peeled bananas in the freezer which sounds like a good idea because I can never eat them fast enough and don't like them when they get too ripe. I was never a big popcorn fan, so I will pass on that but I do see how it would work for others. Today I had a late lunch so dinner was just a bowl of ahi shoyu poke (raw cubes with scallions and shoyu) - very satisfying  I also had a bit too much caffeine today, that's why I am on the web at 4:20am...

Stefan


----------



## apicius9

Interesting piece I just saw, here is a link to the abstract: http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1730520#jvp130094r1

Basically, it's a call to stop wasting money on research comparing different diets, they all work about the same as long as you stick with them - and that is where more research is still needed: How to increase long-term adherence, changes in behavior patterns and exercise. The only people benefitting from discussing the different diets are not the people who want to lose weight but the companies in the multi-billion diet product market. 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9

Anybody still with this? I am writing things down, using the Weight Watchers system which allows for a good variety of choices. Just trying to choose smarter and eat reasonable portion sizes without torturing myself. The only thing I have 'given up' for now is alcohol, just because it is easy and I don't miss it much. But I am now a good 11 pounds down after 3 weeks, so I will spoil myself with a nice brew or wine on Wednesday when I go to dinner with a friend. 

Still looking for my exercise motivation, but I am happy with progress so far, trying to continue.

Stefan

P.S. Oh, and I really like the frozen grape snack. I also make a base of slightly thinned greek yoghurt, sugar and vanilla a few times a week and cut whatever fresh fruit looks good in there and eat it whenever I feel like it. Easy to eat a larger bowl as dinner and not feel bloated or load up on fat.


----------



## chinacats

Congrats Stefan, eleven pounds is awesome! 

For the exercise I would recommend starting slowly (walking counts).

Curious if you've heard about the 5:2 diet which was mentioned on the Diane Rehm show on NPR? The up side to this one is that it may be easier to maintain in the long run though I believe the studies are still in the early stages. 

Cheers!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Good job Stefan, keep it up. 
I lost a good bit of weight by cutting out my ice cream and beer. I also only ate greek yogurt and granola for a few weeks.
Congrats!


----------



## apicius9

Thanks! Never had heard of that particular version of it, but intermittent fasting has been around forever - mostly in the way of having a day per week when you only eat fruit etc. I may inadvertently have done something like that myself, because there were a few weekend days when I did not do much and also ate very little. When I was younger, I used to fast 2-3 weeks every spring, bit I have too much going on for that right now, and I wanted to start something with a long-term perspective that I can maintain. But adding a couple of very low calorie days per week sounds doable, I'll think about how I could do that with the least interference with other things.

Stefan


----------



## CrisAnderson27

chinacats said:


> Congrats Stefan, eleven pounds is awesome!
> 
> For the exercise I would recommend starting slowly (walking counts).
> 
> Curious if you've heard about the 5:2 diet which was mentioned on the Diane Rehm show on NPR? The up side to this one is that it may be easier to maintain in the long run though I believe the studies are still in the early stages.
> 
> Cheers!



I actually prefer 'Eat Stop Eat' by Brad Pilon (I have the e-book), or the protocol set out by Martin Berkhan on leangains.com (although this is more designed for bodybuilding...it's still highly effective!). The 5:2 diet is kind of a spin off of Eat Stop Eat...although Brad's book is much more comprehensive and well researched.

As for me...I've been off work the last two weeks, and have put on a chunk of weight lol. It amazes me how fast it goes on, and how slowly it comes off!! So....for the next few months I'll be wearing my BodyMedia FitLINK, and monitoring my activity and what I eat a bit more closely .


----------



## Keith Sinclair

knyfeknerd said:


> Good job Stefan, keep it up.
> I lost a good bit of weight by cutting out my ice cream and beer. I also only ate greek yogurt and granola for a few weeks.
> Congrats!


:rofl2:


----------



## apicius9

Well, i have reached a plateau at about 10-12 pounds. Have been reasonable without going crazy on anything and I am optimistic that it will move downward again if I stay with it. Noticed that I slacked on the fruit and veggie intake, so that will be my main goal for the coming week. Since I started I only really had 2 slips that were not within the frame I had set for myself, both were sweets - gummi bears or mini snickers. I keep thinking I can eat one at a time but that just doesn't work for me, better to not have any around or I will eat the whole bag. Not much news on the exercise side, doing more there would definitely help also. Will see what I can do. 

Stefan


----------



## chinacats

Plateaus are fine...just stick with it. I would also try to drink a bunch of water...helps you to stay full--and hydrated:>)


----------



## apicius9

chinacats said:


> Plateaus are fine...just stick with it. I would also try to drink a bunch of water...helps you to stay full--and hydrated:>)



Good point, I was not drinking enough and when I did, it was too much diet soda for my own liking. I have just brewed some very strong green tea concentrate with a bit of honey that I plan to thin down with ice water and lemon juice to drink instead. We'll see how that goes. 

Stefan


----------



## Baby Huey

Weighed in at 278 this morning down from 336 in about 4 months.


----------



## chinacats

Baby Huey said:


> Weighed in at 278 this morning down from 336 in about 4 months.



Damn that's awesome!


----------



## toddnmd

Good news, Stefan and BH! Keep it up.

I'm down 3-4 pounds since early August. More importantly, all of my pants are more comfortable, and my belt is a notch or two tighter, which feels good. I know I have less fat now and more muscle, which also feels good.

I still eat a few meals a week which may not be particularly healthy, but I try to eat well most of the time. Definitely get more fruits, vegetables, whole grains, and beans now. Very occasional sweets are okay, and try to keep the numbers limited. I know I'll snack sometimes, so I try to plan ahead and have some healthier things around when I'm tempted.

Plan to run 8 miles today--prepping for a 10-miler in about a month, so I'm on track.


----------



## Lucretia

chinacats said:


> Damn that's awesome!



Fantastic! That's really hard to do!

Down a few pounds. Haven't really done what I need to do, but trying to control portions a bit.


----------



## 77kath

Keep it going, everyone. You are my role models.


----------



## stevenStefano

I got really lazy for a while and stopped exercising but I've got back into it. My equipment consists of resistance bands, an ab wheel and an exercise bike. Those combined with some bodyweight exercises and 15 mins every night has made a huge difference


----------



## Baby Huey

I am setting some money aside for a Nexersys system. Being an old fighter it would be a great workout system that would almost be like a video game so to me would not feel like a workout. http://nexersys.com/


----------



## RRLOVER

I have lost as much weight as I wanted....now I have been trying to put on 10 pounds of lean muscle...I know that's a tall order for someone about to turn 50, but I would love some help....I am doing alot of weight training and cardio...but have been stuck at 190 for months!!


----------



## Baby Huey

What are you taking as far as supplements? Any protein shakes or carb loading diets? If you are going to build lean muscle, have to feed them the right things for growth as well as a good workout routine to concentrate the calories and carbs where you want them.


----------



## RRLOVER

Baby Huey said:


> What are you taking as far as supplements? Any protein shakes or carb loading diets? If you are going to build lean muscle, have to feed them the right things for growth as well as a good workout routine to concentrate the calories and carbs where you want them.



I am drinking myoplex shake @ 42 grams of protien and premier protien bars [email protected] 30 grams of protien.Thats 102 grams per day just from that. I also take presion engenier training packs for my supplements.As for carbs it's only fresh veggies and fruits.


----------



## Baby Huey

RRLOVER said:


> I am drinking myoplex shake @ 42 grams of protien and premier protien bars [email protected] 30 grams of protien.Thats 102 grams per day just from that. I also take presion engenier training packs for my supplements.As for carbs it's only fresh veggies and fruits.




Would think about carb loading on heavy workout days potatoes work in a pinch.


----------

